# My upgrade to 12TB - Roamio OTA



## LegoZ (Nov 9, 2019)

I was able to copy my Roamio OTA 1TB drive to a shucked WD Easystore 12TB and expanded the recording space with the mfsadd command *4* times following the instructions in the DIY 10TB Roamio thread.

I also leveraged mfsinfo to verify how many more times mfsadd could be ran. On the final fix I was told the drive would need to be divorced. Very nervously I reinstalled the drive and followed the onscreen prompts. Once this completed I attempted to perform a KS 58 but not sure if this worked or not.

Everything appears to be working (less than 1 hour in), I went from I believe over 80% full to 7%.


















Total cost was less than $162 with the purchase of a deeply discounted 128GB thumb drive after redeeming $50 of Best Buy certificates.


----------



## LegoZ (Nov 9, 2019)

A few notes the TiVo seems louder with the shucked 12TB than the 1TB WD Green that came with it. Not sure if it’s drive or higher fan speed? It’s 68F in the room it’s in but if making more heat than the 1TB drive maybe fan speed increased? I’ve also confirmed typical power usage went from 13w to 17w.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would also have more problems in the long term. V21 or Hydra is buggy and one of the things it doesn't like, is large drives.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

LegoZ said:


> I was able to copy my Roamio OTA 1TB drive to a shucked WD Easystore 12TB and expanded the recording space with the mfsadd command *4* times following the instructions in the DIY 10TB Roamio thread.
> 
> I also leveraged mfsinfo to verify how many more times mfsadd could be ran. On the final fix I was told the drive would need to be divorced. Very nervously I reinstalled the drive and followed the onscreen prompts. Once this completed I attempted to perform a KS 58 but not sure if this worked or not.
> 
> ...


I do not think you have a full 12 TB of space. You have a little over 10 TB. We can get the full 12 TB but it will take a little manual manipulation of the APM to do it.


----------



## LegoZ (Nov 9, 2019)

jmbach said:


> I do not think you have a full 12 TB of space. You have a little over 10 TB. We can get the full 12 TB but it will take a little manual manipulation of the APM to do it.


 I don't know if I am that concerned unless there is a reason I should be? I am really new to messing around with the TiVo as a hobbyist vs user.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

LegoZ said:


> I don't know if I am that concerned unless there is a reason I should be? I am really new to messing around with the TiVo as a hobbyist vs user.


Nothing to be concerned about. It can wait until you are getting full again.


----------



## remov (Jan 29, 2020)

was there a consensus on whether 12tb and 14tb drives could be added at full capacity to a Roamio?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

It can be done.


----------



## LegoZ (Nov 9, 2019)

I started getting v117 errors on my mini for live tv and when trying to wake up my Roamio it hung on waking up. I did a KS 58 and then turned off power saving completely. so far so good


----------



## remov (Jan 29, 2020)

So I take that while it is possible, it is not easy nor a reliable solution yet. Best to stick with 8TB with MFSR 1.0.0.4?


----------



## Cybernut (Oct 1, 2013)

remov said:


> So I take that while it is possible, it is not easy nor a reliable solution yet. Best to stick with 8TB with MFSR 1.0.0.4?


Not really. Been using my 10TB drive with my 6-tuner Roamio for over a year and not a single issue.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Any issues if you use KMTTG or pyTivo when it gets past 1000 shows?


----------



## Cybernut (Oct 1, 2013)

ThAbtO said:


> Any issues if you use KMTTG or pyTivo when it gets past 1000 shows?


I don't have 1000 shows on that tivo yet.
I do have 1466 recordings on another tivo I upgraded to 8TB, and no issues with kmttg downloads on that one.
Don't use pyTivo, so can't comment.


----------

